# Big difference in tap GH and tank GH?



## curefan (15 Nov 2012)

Hi everybody,
I want to have my tank GH suitable for CRS, which i understand to be around 5-10.
My tap GH is 4 but in my tank it is 16   

Could EI dosing cause this increase it? A guy in a local fish shop suggested it could be the MgS04 and try reduce it (if i reduce it will it affect the plants???)

This is what i dose for about a 570L tank:

Day 1 - 2 tsp KNO3, 1 tsp KH2PO4, 4 tsp MGSO4
Day 2 - 0.5 tsp Trace
Day 3 - Same as D1
Day 4 - Same as D2
Day 5 - Same as D1
Day 6&7 - Rest.

Do ye think anything here would be causing a GH increase???

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Nov 2012)

Hi,
are you using any rocks or substrate that could effect water chemistry?
Also how are you testing as test kits can be very innaccurate.
Id opt for a TDS meter above anything else to determine suitable shrimp perameters.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Nov 2012)

Hi,
   You need to review your own threads. Data was already provided to you in the thread GH test kit.....does not make sense.....

It was also explained that GH=Mg+Ca, so of course adding MgSO4 raises the GH.

Cheers,


----------



## curefan (16 Nov 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> are you using any rocks or substrate that could effect water chemistry?
> Also how are you testing as test kits can be very innaccurate.
> Id opt for a TDS meter above anything else to determine suitable shrimp perameters.
> ...



Yeah, I took your advise about a month and a half ago and ordered a TDS meter from ebay and its still not here   
Seemingly it got lost and another is on its way from Hong Kong, so should have it in another month max!!
In the mean time ive been using a new Sera test kit.

As above i might reduce the MgSo4 by 1 tbs each dose to see if it reduces GH and in the meantime wait for TDS meter to arrive!
Thanks.


----------

